# Trinity River White Bass Run



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

I fished Saturday, Monday and Tuesday and finally found some reasonably clear water in one of the creeks. We caught a mess of quality fish. Even managed a limit on Monday. Most fish were chunky males in the 13 - 14+ inch range but we did manage to catch a few hefty sows. We did best on white 1/4 oz. roadrunners fished super slow, bouncing the bottom. We caught a fair amount on 1/4 oz. Traps and #13 Pet Spoons too. Great Fishing and awesome weather it is tough to beat!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats! Gonna try to find some good water myself this weekend.
BB


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Great report. Looks like a great time


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good report.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice report, found nice water last weekend, just no fish. Gonna try to hit my SSFH this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Hi ,
I never been to north side of livingston before. Do the bass run pretty deep up river? Or they scatter into different creek channel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They will be in the river when it's on big time. Just look at your sonar to see what depth and get a bait that runs depth and start trolling. When you find them stop and work then over until they break up and leave or you limit out :>)
Sometimes the mouth of creeks, or up them in the deep holes and sad bars is excellent as well.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Cool. Thank shadslinger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Hi ,
> I never been to north side of livingston before. Do the bass run pretty deep up river? Or they scatter into different creek channel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ken, The River is pretty muddy right now. Look to the feeder creeks for clearer water. Harmon, Nelson, Whites, Bedias, etc. White Rock is also a good one but I drove to the ramp on Sunday and it was still pretty muddy (surprisingly the parking lot was totally full). When the river is not so stained Shadslinger's recommendations are right on. Good Luck.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Thank you csmcg. Will be fun trying something new. Always been verticle jigging in south side instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

csmcg said:


> Hey Ken, The River is pretty muddy right now. Look to the feeder creeks for clearer water. Harmon, Nelson, Whites, Bedias, etc. White Rock is also a good one but I drove to the ramp on Sunday and it was still pretty muddy (surprisingly the parking lot was totally full). When the river is not so stained Shadslinger's recommendations are right on. Good Luck.


The creeks have looked great lately. Some days catch, some days don't, but you don't know if you don't go.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

True. But boss at home only allow to goes 1 every 3 weeks. So not so easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ken.Huynh said:


> True. But boss at home only allow to goes 1 every 3 weeks. So not so easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's easier to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You only live once ... Fish hard, and often!


----------

